# Dartmoor Ghost 150 1st July '17



## Heltor Chasca (28 Jun 2017)

Anyone here doing this?

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-220/


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2017)

I'm not, but it looks an interesting idea/route - audax page for event.

I am going to be spending the start of September in that area so I might pinch most/all of that route for a forum ride that I am planning for Sun, 3rd September!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Jun 2017)

If you find my scattered bones per chance, please send them to the Mud Dock Café in Bristol for their stock pot. You can keep my new green socks.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jun 2017)

Must be getting in the mood for tomorrow night's ride. Just went for a quick 9 mile shakedown. Lights seem up to the job in the lanes and rough roads. Took a while to get my 'eye in' and it was encouraging to note that cars were passing me with loads of space. Pubs emptying but no trouble. 

I really have no idea what to wear. It feels warm, but there's obviously no sun to warm the skin and with tiredness and the night damp I reckon on wearing one layer more than I would is a plan. 

Rightly or wrongly I'm trying to reboot my body clock by staying up way past my bedtime listening to Aaron Kamm & the One Drops. Supping Ethiopian coffee. I'll stay up for a while, have a few hours kip and get the chickens out of bed at dawn as usual. I'll go back to bed mid morning or so. 

Bound to bugger the whole thing up. Let's just rely on adrenaline


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2017)

Have fun!

I prepared for today's arduous Settle forum ride by staying awake half the night. Yes, I realise that it doesn't help but I couldn't sleep properly ... I think that I will take an extra layer too. It might be chilly at the start and end of the day.


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jul 2017)

Coming late to this thread, this ride was well worth doing. I used the Granite Way from Okehampton for its whole length into Lydford, and also stayed on the Drakes Trail NCN route all the way into Yelverton. Anyone who stayed on the main roads for those sections missed out on some excellent riding , and had some hard hills to boot. Temperatures were benign, and the couple of hours drizzle just added to the challenge.
Lighting was proven (for Mille Pennines and LEL) though I still have to think up a way of gently lighting the cassette so I can achieve added assurance as to 'where I am' (gear-wise). I don't _need_ this but I just think it would be an advantage. Would welcome any ideas.
A highlight was the sunrise which I hit at Warren House Inn (as planned, having dallied at Yelverton to engineer that and not arrive before 7am breakfast started at Bovey). The low sun caused some disconcerting moments on the fast downhill into Moretonhampstead.
My route: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/15757234 Needed to do a swift extra 8km at the end (from Bovey down to the A38 and back) to make the distance up to 100 miles (for my monthly challenge).
Many thanks to Kevin for the overall organisation, start venue and finish cheer, and particularly the couple who ran the pre-dawn Yelverton control - with feeding and yummy cakes.
After a 2230-0730 ride I did have a good snooze in the afternoon (missing much of TdF Day2).


----------

